# Help with Aigo AT-240 5 volt fans



## jimlabit (Jun 10, 2017)

I recently purchased an Aigo AT-240 Liquid Cooler and I'm unfamiliar with the power connector and voltage on this model. I have built computers for a while now for myself and family members. However, it has been a while since my last build, using a Z170-A motherboard. I was under the impression that the fan connectors on my and all motherboards were 12 volts connectors. This cooler has 5 volt fans with four pin connectors. Are 5 volt case fans a new thing? If so, any idea where I can get 5 volts to operate the cooler pump and fans? If this is a stupid question, please forgive me, but like I said above, I haven't built in a while and there are some new things I am unfamiliar with. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Any help here? Case/CPU Fan Voltage Specs


----------



## jimlabit (Jun 10, 2017)

I just had cataract surgery and have been ordered not to lift anything until Thursday the 7th of October. The fan connectors are four pin connectors with one pin open. It seems the only source of 5 volts is the power supply molex connector. It certainly would have been nice if they had used 12 volt fans that I could have corrected directly to my motherboard as in the past.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, know what you mean. Would certainly make for cleaner looking wiring.

Take care of yourself, and your eyes! ... My cataract surgery is coming up here in November. A bit worried but, don't have a choice really. Not only getting tough to see clearly, the glare on the road at night is next to unbearable.


----------

